# 1st time Halo user Log



## Gregoryprz (Feb 15, 2012)

Tomorrow I will start a log tracking my progress while taking Halo extreme. I got my package today and I will start tomorrow

This is my first time taking a prohormone so I'm super excited. I've been doing my research and homework for about a month, and I have my friend who is an experienced user that is walking me through the cycle. I'm mainly posting this log because as a new user, i wanted to see a log from a newbie but couldn't find any. So for anybody who is iffy on taking some of this stuff, I hope this helps.

Just a little about myself. I've been weightlifting since I was 16 and I'm about to be 22 now. I'm 5'9, 210, with 15% BF. I have a high tolerance of stimulants and other stuff. My goal is to lean out and increase strength and endurance. 

For experienced users out there that are willing to help a new kid out, any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. I love doing this stuff so I take it serious.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 16, 2012)

So today I started my first cycle. I'm starting with taking 2 pills of Halo Extreme. I'm also taking Advanced cycle Support, Ultra Male RX, and Anabolic Matrix. I'm also taking Lean Fuel Extreme.

I didn't feel much today, which I'm not surprised since its my first day. I thought i felt anxious but I'm thinking its a placebo affect or the Lean Fuel Extreme, which is unusual because I have a really high tolerance for caffeine. I spread my diet across 6 meals today.

My workout consisted of 30 minutes on the elliptical at 0830 at moderate intensity.
In the afternoon I did light traps, triceps, shoulders, and chest

DB Flye
3/15 at 30 lb dbs
superset with
DB Press
3/15 at 55 lb dbs

Low Pulley Cable Crossover
3/12 at 50 lbs each cable

DB Lateral Raises
3/15 at 10 lb dbs
superset with
DB Overhead Press
3/15 at 40 lb dbs

DB Bentover Lateral Raises
3/12 at 20 lb dbs

Barbell Behind the Back Shrug
3/15 at 225 lbs
superset with
Barbell Shrug
3/15 at 225 lbs

Lying EZ Bar Tricep Extension
4/15 at 35 lbs
superset with
Close Grip Bench Press
4/15 at 135 lbs

It was a good workout was exhausted throughout the day, luckily my class for today got canceled. I'll post again tomorrow


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck bro... Hope it goes well!


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks man. Any wisdom you can share would be great.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Misleading thread title.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 17, 2012)

what you mean?


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 17, 2012)

Day 2
Its my second day taking it and I haven't felt any ill effects. 

My workout consisted of a 45 min ruck at 0630. I did a little over three miles and my ruck was at 80 lbs. At 0900 I did heavy biceps, wrists, and back.

Pull Up
3/8 (rest pause on last set)

One Arm DB Row
3/10 at 75 lb dbs

Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown
3/10 at 190 lbs ( drop set on last set at 160 lbs)

BB Curl
3/8 at 95 lbs (rest pause on last set)

DB Concentration Curl
3/10 at 40 lb dbs

DB Hammer Curl
2/10 at 35 lb dbs (drop set on 2nd set at 25 lb dbs)

BB Wrist Curl
3/10 at 155 lbs (rest pause on last set)

Had a pretty good workout. I was tired but I felt like I could keep going. Tomorrow is my off day so I'm just going to go on a run. I can't wait for it to kick in but I hear it takes about 3 weeks for it to completely kick in


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 19, 2012)

Day 3:
Took the day off. I got a slight headache midday, but that's probably because I did stay well hydrated. Also noticed I'm starting to get annoyed by the little things, and my libido has increased. I feel like a dog lol

Day 4:

So throughout the day I still had a slight headache, nothing to bad, just an annoying lingering pain and it went away once I started working out.  I'm starting to get more aggressive and I'm catching myself from blowing up on certain people. Doesn't help that before I started taking this they already annoyed me lol. Other than that, everything is going well. I felt like an animal in the gym. I've never been so focused in the weight room in my life. It was as if I had tunnel vision. Best workout I've had so far.

So my workout today consisted of a 2 mile hike up a hill which took me about an hour to finish. The trail was steep as hell and my calves went numb by the end of it. This was at 1200(made the mistake of forgetting my boots)... I went to the weight room at 1900 and worked my lower body today. 

Leg Extension
3/15 at 150 lbs
Superset with
DB Lunges
3/15 (each leg) with 35 lb dbs

Hack Squat
3/12 at 165
Superset with 
Squat
3/to failure at 165 pounds (1/20, 2/18, 3/12)

Lying Leg Curl
3/15 at 135
Superset with
DB Romanian Deadlift
3/15 at 60 lb dbs

 I was supposed to do calves but they were sore from earlier that day. I did 30 mins of stationary cycling at moderate intensity after my workout.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 19, 2012)

Well done,good luck.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 5

The headache has gone away thankfully. Other than that, everything feels the same. I've noticed that my recovery time has decreased and that I'm starting to lean out. I saw myself in the mirror and saw a bit more definition, especially in my midsection. My stamina and endurance has also increased. I'm not exhausted after my workouts and my cardio sessions have become more intense.

Today I did light shoulders, chest, and back.

Incline DB Flye
3/20 at 35 lb dbs
Superset with
Incline DB Rear Delt Raise 
3/20 at 15 lb dbs

Reverse Grip Bench Press
3/15 at 170 lbs
Superset with
Reverse Grip Bentover Row
3/15 at 135 lbs

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown
3/20 at 110 lbs
Superset with 
Barbell Front Raise
3/20 at 55 lbs

DB Shoulder Press
3/15 at 45 lbs
Superset with
Lat Pulldown
3/15 at 140 lbs

Did 30 mins on the elliptical at moderate intensity. I plan on going on a run tonight. I blew through my workout and I can definitely feel the halo extreme kicking in. I just feel like a baby hulk in the weight room. My strength has also increased. I'll post again tomorrow


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 21, 2012)

Day 6:

So today I felt the same as yesterday. I'm a lot more sleepier throughout the day, but I read that is to be expected. I'm thinking of upping the dosage to 3 pills a day. I read that is most people's sweet spot.

So this morning I did cardio for 30 mins on the rowing machine at moderate intensity. In the afternoon, I worked out heavy traps, triceps, biceps, and wrist.

Smith Machine Shrug
3/6 at 335 lbs (rest-pause last 2 sets)

Behind-the-Back Smith Machine Shrug
3/8 at 325 lbs (drop-set on last set)

Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press
3/6 at 235 lbs (rest-pause last 2 sets)

Lying Tricep Extension
3/8 at 55 lbs

DB Overhead Tricep Extension
2/8 at 80 lb db (drop-set on last set)

Barbell Curl
3/6 at 110 lbs (rest-pause last 2 sets)

Behind-the-Back Cable Curl
3/8 at 75 lbs 

Rope Cable Curl
2/8 at 125 lbs (drop-set on last set)

DB Wrist Curl
3/8 50 lb dbs (rest-pause last 2 sets)

Still feeling good while lifting. I plan on going on a light jog tomorrow since I have a lower body workout tomorrow. Will post again tomorrow


----------



## JonP (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck,man.


----------



## Cmill69 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ive used Halo-V by Vital Labs and i really liked this product in the long run. Just one cycle and i experienced gains pretty fast, it was a great product and i reccomend it. I looked many places for this and strongsupplements fullfilled all my needs, the product was ready to ship as soon as i ordered, and came to my house really quick. overall a great place to buy your supplements.

Strong Supplements-Best place to buy Prohormones, Fat Burners, Post Cycle, and Bodybuilding Supplements
Halo-V by Vital Labs


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 22, 2012)

Day 7:

So my first week went by and I haven't felt any adverse affects. I seeing my body lean out and my endurance increase. Strength gains have been minimal but an improvement nonetheless. This stuff is supposed to kick in by week 3 so I'll keep doing what I'm doing. I'm going to start raising my dosage to three pills a day tomorrow.

Today I did not do any cardio, partly because I'm lazy and because I had two midterms today. My Constitutional Law class is keeping me busy. I did light lower body today.

Leg Extension
4/20 at 150 lbs
Superset with 
Lying Leg Curl
4/20 at 125 lbs

Smith Machine Front Squat
4/15 at 225 lbs
Superset with
Romanian Deadlift
4/15 at 145

Seated Calf Raise
3/20 at 100 lbs
Superset with
Standing Calf Raise
3/TF at bodyweight 

It was a good workout and I was able to maintain high intensity throughout it even though I was tired. Will post again tomorrow


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 22, 2012)

great work.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 23, 2012)

Day 8:

So today I'm increasing my dosage to 3 pills. I haven't felt any different. My strength has definitely increased. I'm tossing up weight that I used to have some trouble with. 

This morning at 0630, I did 15 minutes on the elliptcial, followed by 5 windsprints, then 15 minutes of high intensity on the stationary bike. This afternoon I did heavy chest, back, and shoulders.

Bench Press
3/6 at 240 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)

Smith Machine Decline Bench Press
3/6 at 250 lbs 

Incline DB Flye
3/8 at 55 lb dbs (drop set last set)

Pullup
3/8 (rest pause last 2 sets)

Bentover Row
3/6 at 185 lbs

Seated Cable Row
3/8 at 250 lbs (drop set on last set)

Barbell Overhead Press
3/6 at 170 (rest pause last 2 sets)

Smith Machine Overhead Press
3/8 at 185 lbs

DB Lateral Raise
3/8 at 30 lb dbs (drop set on last set)

I'm feeling stronger after every workout. I'm probably going on a run tomorrow. The next 2 days I'll be stuck in field training exercises so I will have to make up FRI and SAT workouts on sunday. I'll update in 2 days


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 24, 2012)

It looks like you are really loving and seeing the effects of the Halo. I am doing a half dose, I feel as though I am seeing gains and the normal aches/ pains are subsiding.

Keep it up!


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I am. I for sure am seeing the benefits of it. I'm excited to see my progress at the end of my cycle. Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 27, 2012)

Day 9, 10:
So I had field training but I continued with the dosages. Didn't feel any adverse affects. Got complimented about the size of my arms, so that was a big confident boost.

Day 11:
So again, no ill side effects. I've noticed in the mirror that I'm more vascular and leaner. 

So today I had to make up for my two missed days in the gym. Needless to say that it was a long training session. I did heavy legs, and light biceps, triceps, traps and forearms.

Squat 
3/6 at 345 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Leg Press
3/8 at 600 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Leg Extension
3/8 at 120 lbs each leg (drop set last set)
Romanian Deadlift
3/6 at 225 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Leg Curl
3/8 at 110 each leg (drop set last set)
Standing Calf Raise 
3/6 at 650 lbs (drop set last set)
Seated Calf Raise
3/8 at 240 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets

Incline DB Shrug
3/15 with 75 lb dbs
Superset with
DB Shrug
3/TF with 75 lb dbs

Incline DB Curl
3/15 with 35 lb dbs
Superset with
Incline Lying Tricep Extension
3/15 at 75 lbs

Ez Bar Cable Curl
3/20 at 90 lbs
Superset with
Tricep Pressdown
3/20 at 155 lbs

BB Wrist Curl
3/20 at 125 lbs
Superset with 
Reverse Grip Wrist Curl
3/20 at 125 lbs

It was a long workout but I still felt as though I could do more. The Halo Extreme is definitely starting to kick in. My lower body strength has increased and I am noticeably getting bigger. I'm going to weigh myself Thursday to see how much I've gained.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 27, 2012)

Day 12:
So today I feel the same. I'm hella sleepy during the day and my libido is through the roof. 

Today I worked out light chest, back, and shoulders, and did light cardio on the bike for half an hour. My legs are still sore from yesterday. 

Incline DB Flye
3/20 with 40 lb dbs
Superset with
Incline DB Rear Delt Flye
3/20 with 15 lb dbs

Reverse Grip Bench Press
3/15 at 185 lbs
Superset with
Reverse Grip Bentover Row
3/15 at 150 lbs

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown
3/20 at 110
Superset with 
Barbell Front Raise
3/20 at 50 lbs

DB Shoulder Press
3/15 with 50 lb dbs
Superset with
Lat Pulldown
3/15 at 150 lbs

I'm feeling great every day and after every workout. My girlfriend and friends have noticed that I have leaned out in the midsection and that I look more muscular. I'm loving this stuff. So far having a great experience with my first cycle


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 28, 2012)

Day 13:
So I haven't noticed any changes to the way I've been feeling the past couple of days. 

Today I did 20 mins of rowing in the morning and then worked out heavy biceps, traps, triceps, and forearms

Smith Machine Barbell Shrug
3/6 at 350 lbs (rest pause on last 2 sets)
Smith Machine Behind-the-Back Shrug
3/8 at 335 lbs (drop set on last set)
Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press
3/6 at 350 lbs (rest pause on last 2 sets)
Lying Tricep Extension
3/8 at 95 lbs
DB Overhead Tricep Extension
2/8 with 85 lb dbs (drop set on last set)
Barbell Curl
3/6 at 120 lbs (rest pause on last 2 sets)
Behind-the-Back Cable Curl
3/8 at 95 lbs 
Rope Cable Curl
2/8 at 135 lbs (drop set on last set)
DB Wrist Curl
3/8 with 55 lb dbs (rest pause on last 2 sets)


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 29, 2012)

Day 14:
No change really in the way I feel. My strength and endurance have increased substantially. And I have leaned out too. tomorrow I'm going to weigh myself 

Today i worked out light legs and abs today and it was a brutal workout. I'm so gassed right now

Leg Extension
4/15 at 160 lbs
Superset with
Leg Curls 
4/15 at 130

Smith Machine Front Squat
4/20 at 225 lbs
Superset with
Romanian Deadlift
4/20 at 150 lbs

Seated Calf Raise
3/20 at 130 lbs
Superset with
Standing Calf Raise
3/To Failure at body weight 

Decline Twisting Crunch
3/15 at 45 lbs
Superset with
Decline Reverse Crunch
3/To Failure

Twisting Rope Crunch
3/20 at 150 lbs
Superset with 
Rope Crunch
3/To failure at 150 lbs

Intense workout and my legs are feeling. Week 3 starts tomorrow and I'm excited to the continued improvements.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 1, 2012)

Day 15:
I'm starting to feel a lot more tired today. But I'm stating to feel the halo extreme kick in. My strength showed a noticeable increase. I weighted myself today and I am at 213, which is a three pound increase from 2 weeks ago.

Today I did 30 minutes on the cycle at high intensity. I got a good workout from that. that was at 0600 and and at 1300 I did heavy chest, back, and shoulders. 

Bench Press
4/6 at 255 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Smith Machine Decline Bench Press
3/6 at 275 lbs
Incline DB Flye
3/8 at 55 lb dbs (drop set last set)
Pullup
3/8 (rest pause last 2 sets)
Bentover Row
3/6 at 205 lbs
Seated Cable Row
3/8 at 285 lbs (drop set last set)
Barbell Overhead Press
3/6 at 165 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Smith Machine Overhead Press
3/8 at 195 lbs
DB Lateral Raise
3/8 at 30 lbs 
I felt good by the end of this workout. I was tired but seeing improvement in my lifts made me just push harder as the workout progressed. Will post again tomorrow


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 3, 2012)

Day 16:
Sorry for not posting yesterday. I got hella busy. I'm starting to notice a little acne on my lower inner thighs but thats about the only difference I've noticed, but thats nothing serious. My endurance and strength has steadily increased and I'm loving the results.

At 0600 I had an intense cycling session for 30 minutes. I was huffin and puffin by the time I was finished. But ten minutes later I was ready to do it all over again. I feel as my muscle recovery time is steadily decreasing. I later did light biceps, triceps, traps, and forearms.

Incline DB Shrug
3/15 with 85 lb dbs
superset with
DB Shrug
3/to failure with 85 lb dbs

Incline DB Curl
3/15 with 35 lb dbs
superset with
Incline Lying Tricep Extension
3/15 at 90 lbs

Ez Bar Cable Curl 
3/20 at 105  lbs
superset with
Tricep Pressdown
3/20 at 170 lbs

Barbell Reverse  Wrist Curl
3/20 at 75 lbs
superset with 
Barbell Wrist Curl
3/20 at 115 lbs


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 3, 2012)

Day 17:
So today I was feeling like I was in a funk all day. But all that changed when I hit the gym, and damn it was an intense experience. I felt like I wanted to destroy the weight room. I was throwing up weight like it was my job. I'm loving this stuff. My arms, traps and legs have gotten bigger, and my waist has gotten smaller. I've also noticed I've lost some fat based on the way my face is looking right now.

So today I worked out at 1630 and did heavy legs, calves, and abs.

Squat
4/6 at 375 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Leg Press
3/8 at 660 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Leg Extension 
3/8 at 140 lbs each leg (drop set last set)
Romanian Deadlift
3/6 at 265 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Lying Leg Curl
3/8 at 110 each leg (drop set last set)
Standing Calf Raise
3/6 at 700 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Seated Calf Raise
3/8 at 250 lbs (drop set last set)
Standing Cable Crunch 
3/8 at 230 lbs (rest pause last 2 set)
Hanging Leg Raise
3/to failure 
Reverse Cable Woodchopper 
3/8 at 100 lbs (drop set last set)

Afterwards I did 30 minutes at moderate intensity on the elliptical.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 5, 2012)

Day 18:
Yesterday was my off day so I spent that time recovering. I needed it since I was feeling sick. Luckily this morning I woke up better. I feel like my joint are staring to hurt, more on my shoulders. I read that this stuff dries out your joints. But with enough warming up and stretching, the tightness and pain goes away.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 5, 2012)

Day 19: 
Today I'm feeling a lot better. The whole day of resting helped get over this sickness before it got even worse. My shoulders are sore and they hurt a little bit but other than that I'm feeling great. 

So in the afternoon I worked out light back, chest, and shoulders. 

Incline DB Flye
3/20 with 40 lbs dbs 
superset with
Incline DB Rear Delt Flye
3/20 with 20 lb dbs

Revers Grip Bench Press
3/15 at 195 lbs
superset with 
Reverse Grip Bent Over Row
3/15 at 165 lbs

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown
3/20 at 120 lbs
superset with
Barbell Front Raise
3/20 at 50 lbs

DB Shoulder Press
3/15 with 50 lb dbs
superset with
Lat Pulldowns
3/15 at 170 lbs

The workout was intense. I felt like throwing up towards the end of it. I later went on a three mile run. I was able to maintain a pretty fast pace, at least to me fast. I'm feeling a lot more energetic these days and I'm able to push myself harder every day. this stuff is definitely kicking in


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello.  I noticed that your goal is to lean out and gain strength.

May I ask what you have done nutritionally?  In other words, have you changed your nutrition since you went on cycle, or has it remained the same?  How many grams of carbs/proteins/fats are you eating on average?


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah thats my goal. Well before I went on my cycle, I ate healthy with no clear goal in mind. I just watched what I ate and did my best not to eat anything that did not have any nutritional value. I ate healthy but with no goal or structure. 

When I went on cycle, I started going about 45% protein, 30% carbs, 25% fat. I did research on this for awhile but to be honest I got confused on what exactly to do with all those numbers I saw. So right now its trial and error for me. So far its been working, and my energy level is still high. I try to eat most of my carbs in the morning and my caloric intake is at around 2100. It fluctuates between my heavy and light days. But yeah thats the plan. If you got any advice that would be great.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 6, 2012)

Tell me your height, age, weight, and whether you have a fast or slow metabolism and I can get you some solid numbers as to what may help you keep the muscle and lose the fat.  It would at the very least give you a baseline from which to work.  I've worked with clients of all walks of life, so the best I can do (since I don't know you and can't see you) is to give you info based on your personal stats.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks man, much appreciated. Right now I'm 21, 5'9, 212. I'm pretty sure I have a slow metabolism, or at least slower than others.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 6, 2012)

Gregoryprz said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated. Right now I'm 21, 5'9, 212. I'm pretty sure I have a slow metabolism, or at least slower than others.



Okay, then if your goal is to lose fat and build or maintain muscle (which you absolutely must do to keep your metabolism elevated), then it sounds like your plan is on track percentage-wise.

If you had a fast metabolism (meaning you could eat all the time and not gain body fat), then I would tell you to put your carbs at 50% of your caloric intake.  Hell, the skinny guys need even more because their bodies metabolize glucose so rapidly.  But since I'm assuming that isn't the case with you, I think you'd be better off having protein at 40% of your calories, fats at 30% (sounds high, but it supports recovery, cell growth, and healthy testosterone, and as long as it's healthy fats then it probably won't affect your cholesterol negatively), and carbs at 30%.

If you take in 2100 calories per day now, as you mentioned, that breaks down to about:

CARBS - 2100 x 0.3 = 630 Cals from Carbs, or 158g carbs
PROTEIN - 2100 x 0.4 = 840 Cals from Proteins, or 210g protein
FAT - 2100 x 0.3 = 630 Cals from Fats, or 70g fat

(Remember when doing calculations that Carbs and Proteins each have 4 calories per gram, and fats have 9 calories per gram)

The best way to approach this is pretty much how you've explained it.  Eat more of those carbs in the morning and post-workout, and spread the fats and proteins evenly over 5 or 6 meals.  That said, it wouldn't make much difference if you decided to spread it all out evenly.  Averaging everything out over 6 meals it breaks down to:

CARBS - 25-27g/meal
PROTEIN - 35g/meal
FAT - 11-12g/meal

You could stay at 2100 calories.  However, if you notice you stop losing bodyfat, that means that something is wrong with training, nutrition, or both.  It's usually nutrition and it's a simple fix.  Most people freak out when I tell them to lose more body fat by INCREASING their food intake by 400 cals/day, but all of them have broken through their weight loss plateaus without drugs/stimulants.  JUST DIET, good exercise program, cardio here and there, and of course good 8 hours of sleep per night.  How do they add the 400 calories?  I usually tell them to add an extra meal.  It is not a replacement meal.  It is an ADDITIONAL meal.  And it is usually added in the form of mainly protein, fats and raw green vegetables.

I cannot prove this (and please don't think that my approach is the only way to go here) but I think adding the extra protein and fats assists in muscle growth, increases body heat through digestive thermogenesis, and in the long run will increase your metabolism above baseline.  This helps burn fat and maintain muscle - _you said you run, and that can burn muscle if your nutrition isn't specific to your program_.  That is why runners are skinny.  And most people who don't run enough simply end up burning off precious and highly metabolic muscle, so running can sometimes work against you... UNLESS your nutrition is on point.  I'm not saying stop running.  That is not going to hurt things as long as you notice you're always making progress.

But DON'T add a meal if you know your current nutrient intake is working.  Never change something if it works - unless it is causing you a health issue of course, at which point I would consult a doctor.  In fact, I wouldn't change your nutrition unless you know that you're healthy enough to do so.  I assume most people on the forums are healthy, but a small percentage are sensitive to eating too much protein because of kidney issues.

Hope this helps.  PM me if you have any other questions.  I don't want to hog your thread anymore.  Let us know how the cycle is going and how your nutrition is going.  Most people don't focus hard enough on the nutrition.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks man. That made sense of everything I'm doing. I do have one question though. I'm in the military so I have to run. What would you recommend I do in order to make up for that. I don't do any long distance running, mostly just wind sprints and the most I'll do a 3 mile run.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 6, 2012)

Day 20:
I'm feeling great. I have a lot of energy in the gym and I'm just tearing it up. I got a pimple on my face, so I'm thinking its from the halo extreme. But thats not too bad. Other than that I have no adverse effects.

So today I lifted at 1200 today and worked out heavy traps, biceps, triceps and forearms. 

Smith Machine Shrugs 
3/6 at 365 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Smith Machine Behind-the-Back Shrug
3/8 at at 355 (drop set last set)
Smith Machine Close Grip Bench Press
3/6 at 255 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Lying Tricep Extension
3/8 at 85 lbs
DB Overhead Tricep Extension
2/8 with 90 lb db (drop set last set)
Barbell Curl
3/6 at 125 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Behind the Back Cable Curl
3/8 at 85 lbs
Rope Cable Curl
2/8 at 145 lbs (drop set last set)
DB Wrist Curl
3/8 at 55 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)

I'm probably going on a run later, depends on how my legs feel.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 6, 2012)

Gregoryprz said:


> Thanks man. That made sense of everything I'm doing. I do have one question though. I'm in the military so I have to run. What would you recommend I do in order to make up for that. I don't do any long distance running, mostly just wind sprints and the most I'll do a 3 mile run.


 
Yeah, I know all about trying to gain muscle, preserve it, all while being forced to run.  It's tough.  The good news is that running at a moderate intensity can help you get into that fat burn zone.  Wind sprints would fall more into a "high-low-high" type of intensity, which is great to help you acheive a more athletic look (like sprinters) because it changes the way your body needs to use its energy stores.  Remember, you don't JUST burn fat or JUST burn carbs, you're burning some of both.  If your goal is fat loss, your goal is to work in a lower heart rate range when you do cardio, while still feeling like it's work.  In other words, you should never feel like you're on auto-pilot.  That's another reason wind sprints are a good thing.  That said, my favorite type of cardio for fat loss are 30-40 minute sessions on a stair master or on a treadmill (I'll walk at a 5.5 - 7% incline at about 3.8 - 4 mph).  That may not be enough for you because you're younger and run more than me, so your runs may just do the trick.

If you are able to time your meals, I would eat a meal about 90-minutes before your run - if your stomach can digest it that quickly.  You don't want to eat right before a run.  Besides feeling sick, the meal gives you a rush of blood sugar and I feel like that's not good for turning on the fat burning mechanism in your body.  Then again, it may not be a big deal, but that's just how I feel.  However, I will eat 60-minutes before a weight training session because it is desireable to have fresh energy (carbs and amino acids from the protein) when lifting.

One more thing you can do to optimize fat burn and muscle preservation is to time your post-workout meal.  In other words, eat it about 20-30 minutes after your run.  The reason is because your body is still burning fat after the run. so waiting a little while to eat may help you burn slightly more fat that has been released for energy into your bloodstream.  Eating right away stimulated insulin, and if you eat a lot, it drives fat back into the cells.  I don't like waiting an hour to eat after a cardio session because I feel like it's too long.  I feel like my body goes catabolic in that time frame.  Yours might not though since you are using a test-boosting product.  Still, you always want protein floating around your body to keep your nitrogen balance (PNB) positive so your muscle can grow from those weight training sessions.

Hope this helps.  Again, my way isn't the only way to do things, but it has worked very well for me and many of my clients.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot. That was very helpful. I'm going to start doing what you said about eating meals an 1 1/2 before working out. I usually eat some fruit or a protein shake an hour before I workout. I'm going to try to eat a more complete meal and see how that works out. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 7, 2012)

Day 21:
Well I haven't felt any difference today. My stamina and strength have substantially increased and my recovery time has shortened. I'm feeling great.

Today I worked out light legs, calves, and abs. 

Leg Extension
4/20 at 160 lbs
superset with
Leg Curls
4/20 at 130 lbs

Smith Machine Front Squats
4/15 at 240 lbs
superset with
Romanian Deadlifts
4/15 at 155 lbs

Seated Calf Raise
3/20 at 155 lbs
superset with
Standing Calf Raise
3/to failure 

Decline Russian Twists
3/15 at 45 lbs
superset with
Incline Reverse Crunch
3/to failure

Twisting Rope Crunch
3/20 at 165 lbs
superset with
Rope Crunch
3/to failure at 165 lbs

The workout was brutal but I was able to push through it. I felt great


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 10, 2012)

Day 22:
Felt the same. Seeing steady improvements. Starting to get some zits on my back

I worked out heavy chest, back, and shoulders.

Bench Press
3/6 at 260 lbs
Smith Machine Decline Bench Press
3/6 at 295 lbs
Incline DB Flye
3/8 with 55 lbs
Pullup
3/8 at body weight
Bent Over Row
3/6 205 lbs
Seated Row
3/8 at 295 lbs
Barbell Overhead Press
3/6 at 165 lbs
Smith Machine Overhead Press
3/8 at 195 lbs
DB Lateral Raise
3/8 at 30 lbs

I had mid terms this week, so my diet, workout schedule, and mood was all out of sync. I felt out of it when I was in the gym, but as my workout progressed I was able to get in a groove. I could have increased some of the weights if I was all there.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 10, 2012)

Day 23:
Started to feel better. I was able to focus more and this Spring Break will do wonders on my well being. A week that will let me catch up on my rest will help me get back into focus after a stressful week

I haven't had the time to do cardio which really sucks, but Saturday I'm going to get back to running. I worked out light traps, biceps, triceps, and forearms.

Incline DB Shrug
3/15 with 90 lb dbs
superset with
DB Shrug
3/to failure with 90 lb dbs

Incline DB Curl
3/15 at 40 lbs dbs
superset with
Incline Lying Tricep Extension
3/15 at 95 lbs

EZ Bar Cable Curl
3/20 at 105 lbs
superset with
Tricep Pressdown
3/20 at 170 lbs

Barbell Reverse Wrist Curl
3/20 at 115 lbs
superset with
Barbell Curl
3/20 at 75 lbs


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 13, 2012)

Gregoryprz said:


> Day 22:
> 
> *I had mid terms this week*, so my diet, workout schedule, and mood was all out of sync. I felt out of it when I was in the gym, but as my workout progressed I was able to get in a groove. I could have increased some of the weights if I was all there.



^ Dude, tell me about it.  I finished mid-terms last week and I was stressed out.  Stress always kills your results.  It increases cortisol levels and probably diminishes your testosterone.  Being on a cycle of anything would probably help, but still, stress sucks!  I'm on my spring break chillin in the sun right now, and I'm not really focusing on my workouts like crazy because I use whatever equipment I have available when I'm not near my home gym.  But I still go grocery shopping a few times a week, even while on vacation.  I can't imagine not eating like I always do.

Took a blood test this morning to check my baseline testosterone levels, but I had to fast 12 hours beforehand.  I got to the test center at 9am, after being awake for 2 hours and not eating, and I could FEEL the stress building up.  That cannot be good for an accurate testosterone reading, but I'll know my results tomorrow.

Hope you can keep your nutrition and training plans on point!  Maximize the gains!


----------



## Init4me (Mar 16, 2012)

Following your progress.  Just started halo myself, and I'm looking forward to seeing how this ends for you.  I'm at 15 percent bf too, but I'm 47.  My results will surely be different, but reading your log gives me hope.  

How are you dealing with being tired? I can't stand feeling that way.  I'm thinking caffeine pills.  Or lots of coffee. 

Good luck


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 17, 2012)

Init4me said:


> Following your progress.  Just started halo myself, and I'm looking forward to seeing how this ends for you.  I'm at 15 percent bf too, but I'm 47.  My results will surely be different, but reading your log gives me hope.
> 
> *How are you dealing with being tired?* I can't stand feeling that way.  I'm thinking caffeine pills.  Or lots of coffee.
> 
> Good luck



Question for you... how much do you normally sleep?  Does your work, stress, or any other aspect of life affect your sleep?  I have found that relying on caffeine is a short term solution, and after a month you're risking overload on your adrenal glands.  In other words, if you're always tired and you keep artificially waking your body up (with caffeine or another stimulant), you're going to eventually A) get used to the coffee intake and need more and B) risk a weak immune system because you're not resting well enough.

It sucks, but the bottom line is that human beings need 8 hours of sleep for optimal rest.  THat's when the hormones go to work repairing your body and helping you lose fat and gain muscle.  Many of my clients who "can't lose fat" or "can't gain muscle" aren't sleeping enough when I first meet them.  By the end of the program, they work out solutions to their poor sleep habits and BAM... the results pour in after the first 6-8 weeks.  WE MUST MAKE SLEEP A PRIORITY if we are to maximize out results.  Get away from the stimulants most of the time and only use them when you REALLY need them.

*++++ **@Gregoryprz - *get logging bro!  We want to hear about your results!  No slack. * ++++*


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 18, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Question for you... how much do you normally sleep?  Does your work, stress, or any other aspect of life affect your sleep?  I have found that relying on caffeine is a short term solution, and after a month you're risking overload on your adrenal glands.  In other words, if you're always tired and you keep artificially waking your body up (with caffeine or another stimulant), you're going to eventually A) get used to the coffee intake and need more and B) risk a weak immune system because you're not resting well enough.
> 
> It sucks, but the bottom line is that human beings need 8 hours of sleep for optimal rest.  THat's when the hormones go to work repairing your body and helping you lose fat and gain muscle.  Many of my clients who "can't lose fat" or "can't gain muscle" aren't sleeping enough when I first meet them.  By the end of the program, they work out solutions to their poor sleep habits and BAM... the results pour in after the first 6-8 weeks.  WE MUST MAKE SLEEP A PRIORITY if we are to maximize out results.  Get away from the stimulants most of the time and only use them when you REALLY need them.
> 
> *++++ **@Gregoryprz - *get logging bro!  We want to hear about your results!  No slack. * ++++*




My bad Man. lol. I just been out and about in the wildlife with no computer or phone. Its been 4 days since I last worked out but I'm getting back on it tonight. I really missed the gym though, ain't gonna lie.

Well about the whole sleep day. 8 hours is a gift if I can get that in during the weekday. With 22 credits, ROTC, and the gym, i usually get about 6 hours of sleep on average. Mid terms week I get about 5 hours, scattered throughout the day. But sleep is hella important, when I do manage to get 8 hours of sleep, I feel great in the morning.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 18, 2012)

Init4me said:


> Following your progress.  Just started halo myself, and I'm looking forward to seeing how this ends for you.  I'm at 15 percent bf too, but I'm 47.  My results will surely be different, but reading your log gives me hope.
> 
> How are you dealing with being tired? I can't stand feeling that way.  I'm thinking caffeine pills.  Or lots of coffee.
> 
> Good luck


Yeah this stuff is great, It really helped me take my game to the next level. I'm sure your experience is gonna be just as good. 
As far is sleeping goes, Poseidon is right in getting 8 hours of sleep. But I only manage to get 6, so usually I take a 30 min to an hour nap in between classes. On days where that is just not possible, AMP does the trick. I try to stay away from stimulants because of my Pre workout powder that I take. But sometimes 6 continuous hours of classes are unforgiving. 

I don't know what your schedule permits you to do.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 18, 2012)

Day 31:
So I back in the game following my very relaxing Spring Break. It did wonders because today in the gym I felt fresh and energetic. 

I just got back from the gym and I was still able to improve after my brief hiatus. This stuff is pretty awesome. I kinda regret not being able to workout throughout my spring break because I can only imagine the gains I could have made. 

So today I start a whole new workout routine. I did heavy Chest, Forearms and Biceps. 

Bench Press
4/5 at 265 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Reverse Grip Bench Press
4/5 at 240 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Smith Machine Decline Bench Press
4/5 at 295 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Barbell Curl
4/5 at 125 lbs (rest pause last 2 sets)
Behind the Back Cable Curl
3/5 at 95 lbs (drop set last 2 sets)
Dumbbell Hammer Curl
3/5 at 65 lb dbs (drop set last 2 sets)
Dumbbell Wrist Curl 
3/5 at 55 lb dbs (rest pause last set)

Workout was great and the rest will definitely help me improve on my lifts.


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 19, 2012)

Day 32:
Feels good getting back into a routine. I pushed myself to the limit in the gym today. First time in a long time that i threw up after my workout. I noticed that I'm bigger than when I started. I'm loving the results. Feels good to see hard work paying off.

So today I worked out back, triceps and abs. 

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown
4/30 at 85 lbs
Triset with
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
4/30 at 100 lbs
Triset with
Bent Over Dumbbell Row
4/25 with 35 lb dbs

Rope Tricep Pressdown
3/25 at 90 lbs
Triset with
Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
3/25 at 90 lbs
Triset with
Straight Bar Tricep Pressdown
3/30 at 90 lbs

Hanging Leg Raise
3/to failure
Giant set with
Twisting Crunch
3/to failure
Giant set with
Plank
3/60 sec
Giant set with
Reverse Crunch
3/to failure

The increased reps killed me. I was throwing up on the last set. It felt good though. Pumps were crazy and I was completely exhausted.


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 20, 2012)

Gregoryprz said:


> Day 32:
> Feels good getting back into a routine. I pushed myself to the limit in the gym today. First time in a long time that i threw up after my workout. I noticed that I'm bigger than when I started. I'm loving the results. Feels good to see hard work paying off.
> 
> So today I worked out back, triceps and abs.
> ...



That's 4 sets at 30 reps per set?  Am I reading that right?

Just wondering, but why did you decide to do a high rep back/triceps workout when you did a low rep chest workout the day before?  Normally I'll see guys using either low reps for all their workouts or high reps, but not both.  Just curious what your thought process is?


----------



## Gregoryprz (Mar 20, 2012)

Well its mostly out of personal preference. I workout every muscle group 2x a week. I like to workout one day low and heavy with high rest times to build strength. The other day, I like to go high and light with minimal rest time between sets to build endurance. It works also as great cardio. 
I find that alternating between the two really helps with maintaining steady gains and avoiding plateaus, as my body doesn't get adjusted to a certain rep range. I don't go higher than 30 reps. Once I finish this workout routine, I drop down to 15 reps and build my way up to 30 again.
But Mostly it's just to build muscle endurance


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay, I understand.  It's interesting to hear what different people prefer.  That routine would never work for me unless I was trying to get ripped. Even then, since I'm an ectomorph, anything that burns too much energy tends to make me overtrain and I get extremely lethargic and weaker, almost to the point of losing all motivation after a month or two of training like that.  I train slow, take long rest breaks, and lift heavy during my sets, but that's just because that's what I have found to work best with my genetics and body type.

The high rep scheme will definitely help you lose fat, so I hope it's working for you.  Right now my goal is to just build my frame, so I've been lifting heavy for the past year with one or two week breaks every three months.  Seems to have worked well for me because people have noticed the difference.  I hope you have great success.  Stay motivated and focus on your goal every day!  Great to read your logs and how the Halo/nutrition/workouts/cardio/rest is working for you.


----------

